# Joining .flv files



## mw84 (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy new years everyone! Just wondered if anyone knows of an app that will let me take 3 flv files and join them together into just the one larger flv?

Cheers


----------



## bbloke (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Year to you too, mw84.  

I don't know of one app, off the top of my head, which will join .flv files, but if the objective is to have a single QuickTime-compatible movie, you could try the following:


Use iSquint (free) to convert the .flv files to a more friendly format
Use iMovie or QuickTime Pro to join the pieces
Export the final file

Ah, it seems VisualHub (the paid-for upgrade to iSquint) can combine videos.


----------



## vanichka (Feb 15, 2009)

If you have Quicktime Pro which is well worth the cost and Free Perian, http://www.perian.org/ you can open the segments and save them as Self containing movies first.
Then open the saved MOV files and join them. Instead of copy and paste you can open the first movie, arrow right to go to the end then CLICK+HOLD the little movie icon in the title area of the second movie's window and drag and drop into the first one, and so on.

Make sure at the end you re-save the movie with a new name to flatten it. Close all windows and if you want to change the format then open the newly saved MOV movie and convert (Export).


----------

